# what are the keys for the playoffs?



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I think the two most important keys are if Tim Thomas is able to step it up, and just how injured Kidd & Martin are. It's faint, but there IS a light at the end of the tunnel. What do you all think, how can the Knicks win?


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

I think transition defense is another key. If we let Kidd & Company fastbreak us to death, then we are done.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Allan Houston.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

We definetely have to keep them in a halfcourt setting, which means we are going to have to play good transition defense. It also means that we cant take stupid shots, because that also can lead to easy baskets for NJ. Offensively we need to really beat them down inside. We need to try and get Kenyon into foul trouble and just give him all that he can handle. I say play hard aginast kenyon and dont be afraid to foul the hell out of him, we can through Kurt, Sweetney and Vin on him so we wont run out of players. Also Nazr has to take advantage down low, he has been looking really good lately and he has to bring that same intensity to the nets series. If he shows up and marbury and TT do there things we should be set. Also we gotta controll the boards. This is a winnable series but if we relax one second during the game the nets will jump on the oppurtunity and make us pay for it.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

There is ONE key to this series. Control the boards. Sweetney's offensive rebounding will be huge since when the nets rebound, they run. And when they run, they blow teams out. Hitting a high % would be helpful as well, so we limit the possible rebounds.

We will be lucky to win one.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Simple...Lenny and Deke.....

Lenny has to play Deke...Period

Deke has got to be a major defensive presense in the middle....

The Nets had layup practice last time we played....

No mas..Play Deke


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

A few keys for the Knicks:

-Slow down New Jersey's transition game: Not much explination needed here, it's pretty much a key for every team that plays the Nets. Get the ball out of Kidd's hands as quick as possible, and make other players make the plays, and make them have to reset into a halfcourt game.

-Get K-Mart out of the game: New York has Kurt Thomas, Dikembe Mutombo, Mike Sweetney, Nazr Mohammed, Vin Baker and Othello Harrington to use against New Jersey's front line. New York should dominate up front, and pound the ball inside and get K-Mart in foul trouble. Mix it up, throw all the big men their way, use the deep bench well. I have confidence in Lenny to do this.

-Get everyone involved offensively: A balanced attack is the way to go against New Jersey. Make sure Marbury doesn't try to do everything himself, and gets Tim Thomas, Allan Houston, Kurt Thomas and Penny Hardaway shots. They have to utilize the deep team that they have, and always keep New Jersey guessing.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Marbury has to score 44 ppg and 13 apg for the Knicks to win the series.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Marbury has to score 44 ppg and 13 apg for the Knicks to win the series.


 Good call.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

that means 26ppg for Sweetney, who will also need to average 15.5 rebounds


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The key is to win.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> that means 26ppg for Sweetney, who will also need to average 15.5 rebounds


 and



> Marbury has to score 44 ppg and 13 apg for the Knicks to win the series.


well that gives us 70 points..not a bad start


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Theres gonna be some awesome matchups..

Kidd-marbury
RJ-TT
and my favorite

Kmart vs Sweetney..I hope sweetney kicks his assssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Yeah, cause sweetneys really gonna play.......

i think the key is Kerry Kittles. The nets always win when hes on. We cant let him get open looks. Our transition D has been good all year, im not that worried about that. And our forwards are great at taking charges, and Martin just rams into people on offense.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> And our forwards are great at taking charges, and Martin just rams into people on offense.


Our forwards are also terrible at transition defense, the area Martin thrives in.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Our forwards are also terrible at transition defense, the area Martin thrives in.


UMMMM.Rashidi,is that the most positive thought that you can come up with???


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

It's clear Rashidi's loyalty was to Layden/Chaney. With them gone he has no need for this franchise.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I honestly cant remember one positive thing he has ever said regarding the knicks..not ONE


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> UMMMM.Rashidi,is that the most positive thought that you can come up with???


It's called realism.



> It's clear Rashidi's loyalty was to Layden/Chaney. With them gone he has no need for this franchise.


*Yawn*



> I honestly cant remember one positive thing he has ever said regarding the knicks..not ONE


This is no surprise, because your memory has already been proven to be notoriously bad.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> This is no surprise, because your memory has already been proven to be notoriously bad.


yes,proven by a closet suns fan who still yearns for the days of layden and co,no playoffs,huge payroll,a .350 winning percentage and every Utah reject he could take on under the cap...

and who wakes up every morning and cant bear the fact that the eisly-less knicks are in the playoffs....

take you meds,you wont be any smarter,but you will feel better


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyway....


They key for the playoffs is to convince Charles Oakley that both Jason Kidd and Kenyon Martin owe him money from a previous dice game...



Seriously, the key here is locking down Martin and Jefferson, For RJ throw double teams at him force him to his right and make him take 18 20 footers.


For kenyon simply deny him position, box him out, don't let him establish position quick at all, not that you have to double him just keep him from getting near the paint.


Follow these things and score some points, and we should be in good shape.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> It's called realism.
> 
> ...


It is already beyond realism Rashidi. You are so critical that you even downplay the few positives we have and you always focus on the negatives. In realism, you have to admit the good along with the bad, whic you do not.

Hey, I'm sure that ALL the posters here do not remember the last positive thing you said here. I don't remembe any positive form you either. Are you saying that your memory is better than EVERYONE here? And once again you are avoiding the question. Instead of saying that we have bad memory, why don't you say what the last positive thing you said was?

And the key for us is the wear down Kidd and Martin. They are both coming off injuries and probably aren't 100% yet. Make the others beat us. Howeer, if we play like we did in NJ a while ago... we are pretty screwed.


----------

